

Give HN: 1x Free (as in beer) e-paper development kit (6" tablet included) - luka-birsa

Dear HNers!<p>We&#x27;re giving away an e-paper development kit, which includes a WiFi enabled waterproof e-paper tablet and server software (usually priced at 239 EUR). You&#x27;ll be able to develop your own e-paper application&#x2F;solution in a matter of days using regular HTML, CSS and JS. See our web (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.visionect.com) for more information.<p>The device comes with no strings attached, we&#x27;ll even cover the shipping expenses and throw in additional support if you need it.<p>Every poster in this thread that presents his idea of what he&#x27;d like to build or develop using our development kit in a comment will be put in a prize pool. You&#x27;ll need to tag idea comments with #VISIONECTIDEA so it&#x27;s easier for us to parse the thread. A computer will pick a random winner on Monday 9. of June at 16.00 CET. We&#x27;ll ask you for contact&#x2F;shipping information at that point.<p>There are a couple of ideas of what you can build on our blog (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.visionect.com) to get your creative juices started.<p><pre><code>  TL;DR;
  - Free e-paper development kit, includes a 6&quot; waterproof tablet (239 EUR value)
  - Post an idea on what you&#x27;d develop with it, tag it with #VISIONECTIDEA
  - Random winning post will be picked on Monday 16.00 CET</code></pre>
======
simlevesque
#VISIONECTIDEA

I work at a web and we manage dozens of websites. I have had the idea for some
months to create a display which would be on at all times to show the current
latency and which servers are currently offline. Sometimes I'm on my phone or
my phone is dead and we need to know these types of things before they even
happen. With the format of the tablet, I could take it with me when I don't
work in the office. Myu name is Simon and I come from Canada, you can contact
me at this address : simlevesque@kromaentreprises.com

------
0x420
#VISIONECTIDEA I'd like to build a personal status board that displays bus
times, weather information, website analytics and github repository stats in a
pretty way. contact at not.on.the.internet@gmail.com

------
hamzakc
#VISIONECTIDEA

I developed a Hospital bed booking system previously, but it did not work as
it was tied to a pc (this was before the tablet). So I would like to pursue
this idea with this dev kit.

------
crispy2000
Here's my #VISIONECTIDEA Use the tablet as a voting machine. The user would
enter a code which blindly identifies him/her to the tablet, then be presented
with the voting options, etc.

------
bitJericho
#VISIONECTIDEA I'd love to make some choose your own adventure books and of
course a story/game design app to go with it so you can make your own!

------
fprotthetarball
#VISIONECTIDEA

PushBullet endpoint/blink(1)-style notification center, using patterned shapes
and text instead of colors.

~~~
luka-birsa
@fprotthetarball - our python script drawed your number. You're the lucky
winner of our giveaway.

Check your email (the one that's listed on HN).

------
hspain
#VISIONECTIDEA

I want to use the tablet to drive a home automation system built on a Spark
Arduino module.

------
stevekemp
Tagging replies, because reading is hard? This really just seems like spammy-
self-promotion.

~~~
luka-birsa
I was hoping there will be a discussion bellow ideas hence the tag, to
distinguish between discussions and ideas.

------
zura
#VISIONECTIDEA

Text and geometry only remote admin tool for slow networks.

------
zura
Btw, any chance you come up with 11"\+ screens?

~~~
luka-birsa
Not as the default DIY kit, but there are other sizes we can support with the
same electronics (basically all screens from E Ink and Plastic Logic). Also
keep in mind that sizes other than 6" and 9.7" aren't mass produced, which
means higher prices - there's a reason why Sony is selling their 13" PDF
reader for 1k EUR.

------
youaresolam3
#VISIONECTIDEA

I'm interested in testing the usefulness and new applications this technology
can bring to the e-signage industry. Mobile advertisements, dynamically
updated pricing in stores, etc.

